# Lock nuts for center console



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I need to find the locking nuts for the console top to the base, I was cleaning out my toolbox and threw out everyone I kept from my top that I was redoing. Anyone know where I can find any?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you're talking about the stamped steel self threading nuts. The vendors have them, I think. They're used on the heater control head, and the emblems, too. All one size. I'm lucky enough to have an old time hardware store here in town that still carries slot head screws, brass hardware, clips, etc. that are American made and high quality. You can not buy decent hardware at Home depot or Ace anymore. Lowes used to have some of the stuff, but lately all of it is being phased out. Repairing things is NOT good for the economy!!!!


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually found them at the Home Depot here...not sure if every Home Depot carries the same stuff though.


----------

